
Tim Wu: A TikTok Ban Is Overdue - mitchbob
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/08/18/opinion/tiktok-wechat-ban-trump.html
======
devenblake
So because China bans American apps, we should stoop to their level? I thought
the point was that America is better than China because America is free, is
anyone really going to believe that if America starts censoring its Internet
(even more than it already does)?

